# Harrison Trebuchet P3 ???



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Harrison's' Trebuchet P3 blank is there anybody out there that knows anything about this blank ? Its 14'3" 8 to 12oz reversed ferrule.The ferrule looks to be carbon fiber reinforced. I bought this blank at fishsticks4u . It 
is a British carp blank .I guess the question really is it a distance casting rod. 
I bought this rod a couple of years ago and its just been lying around.I casted 8 oz bank sinker 145 yrds the other day and its got me starting to get the distance Itch and wondering if it would be better than my CTS 8 /12 oz or my fusion mag. 

another question do yo think it would be easier to hit 200 yds with a
magged avet sx5 that has had a mag put on it by Bill ( sorry can't remember last name ) or a stock Blue yonder or stock torium 14 all reels have yellow rocket fuel . Or is that unrealistic and should I just send the Blue yonder down to be tricked out???? 
I know it's a lot of question but any help is appreciated


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Man I felt that thing when Robert and Ray had it..

That's a heavy/big stick..too much for me! 

I'll stick with my CTS...


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

If it is the rod I'm thinking of, newcast and danville can probably help you out.

Regarding the reel, are you going for tournament or fishing distances?

Evan


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

For now I Think I,m looking for a reel capable of hitting 200 + yards but still
fish able . I was thinking if I could hit 200 I might try tournaments but I've got a long way to go ..
Is it unrealistic to hit 200 with 20 lbs line or do people do this??? 
The stick is a biggun I really don't know what that will do to my distance ?? 
Thanks again for the replies...


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

would you like to sell or trade the rod?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

harrison makes nice rods.
only bad thing i heard about them is that they get spongy after a long long time and heavy use.
probably something to do with their autoclave process.

but great rod nonetheless.


----------

